

Ask HN: Finding a summer internship - aruss

Hi HN,<p>I am a current freshman at a top liberal arts college majoring in mathematics and computer science.  Normally this is pretty early for some internships, but I have a relatively large amount of experience with CS/math and was passed out of the intro sequence of 3 courses here (next semester I'm taking a systems course).<p>Anyway, I was wondering where I should apply for internships for this upcoming summer.  I'm primarily interested in artificial intelligence and security, if that helps at all.  At the moment, I'm thinking of applying to these places:<p>Google, Microsoft, Apple, Amazon, Dropbox, FundersClub, Facebook<p>Any/all advice is appreciated!  Thanks!
======
mcarrano
If you haven't already, checkout <http://www.university.firstround.com>.

------
ameister14
Are you limited to the bay area?

~~~
aruss
I'm not limited by anything except for financial concerns. I live in Arizona
but go to school in southern California.

